# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Mrekullitë natyrore Shqiptare.

## Orion_DYRRAHU

O malet e Shqipërisë e ju o lisat e gjatë! 
Fushat e gjëra me lule, q'u kam ndër mënt dit' e natë! 
Ju bregore bukuroshe e ju lumenjt' e kulluar! 
Çuka, kodra, brinja, gërxhe dhe pylle të gjelbëruar!.... 

O malet' e Shqipërisë, që mbani kryet përpjetë, 
Tëmerr e frikë përhapni, përpini qiejt e retë! 
Të patundurë përjetë jini, pa, kur oshëtini, 
Udhëtarit në zemër frikë të madhe i vini;.....

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

..

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Himara

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Peisazh

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Mali i Boshit...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

"Shpella e Zeze" - bukuri unike natyrore ne Shqiperine verilindore.

----------


## Fiori

:i ngrysur:  Te shikosh gjithe keto dhe mos te te marre malli pastaj. Orion me kenaqe. 

p.s. Te lutem heren tjeter posto me pak foto per nje teme, u mundova ti hapja nga shkolla dhe nuk mu hapen te gjitha.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Do e  kem parasysh fioro. :buzeqeshje:  

LURA...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Pamje nga rrethinat e B. Currit...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

...

----------


## Ermond

Bukuri nga Kosova

Gryka e Rugoves

----------


## Ermond

Bukuri nga Kosova

Shpella e Mermerit

----------


## Ermond

Bukuri nga Kosova

Kanioni I Mirushes

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Peisazh shume i bukur i Shqiperise se mesme. Pamje e marre nga helikopteri...

----------


## briiigi

222

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Peisazh nga Korca..

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Plazhi i Dhermiut.

----------

